# نسبة الحدل المقبولة للحصى الخابط ( اسمه السبيس بالعراقي ) نوع d



## حمزة الشمري (14 مارس 2010)

اخوان السلام عليكم لدي مشروع دفن لمساحة من اللارض باستخدام الحصى الخابط نوع d و من خلال فرش طبقات الحصى الخابط و اجراء الفحوصات المختبرية لنسبة الحدل وجدت انها لا تصل الى النسبة المطلوبة و هي 95% , فهل تختلف نسبة الحدل حسب نوع الحصى الخابط حيث الصنف b تصل نسبة حدله الى 95% لكن d لا تصل الى هذه النسبة , و اذا كان لايصل الى هذه النسبة فما هو المرجع الذي يمكن ان اجد فيه هذه النسب للحدل لكل انوع الحصى الخابط


----------



## العباده (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز لم تذكر استعمال الساحة ! 
ولماذا استخدمت صنف d ارجو التوضيح


----------



## gafel (15 مارس 2010)

الصنف d نسبة حدله 85% والصنف b نسبة حدله 95% وكذلك صنف a أكثر من 98% وحسب المكان الذي تستخدم فيه فقد يكون مطار أو ساحة مدرسة


----------



## تميم مازن (3 أغسطس 2010)

إي أدري أستاذ gafel على أي أستندت بنسب الحدل المذكورة بجوابك


----------



## gafel (5 أغسطس 2010)

معك حق أخي العزيز تميم لقد أعتدنا في أعمال السبيس المستخدم للدفن نوع d في اعداد الكشوف التخمينية لللأعمال المدنية أن نقول (مع الحدل الجيد) حتى بدون تحديد نسبة حدل لأنه هذا النوع من السبيس ضعيف (الحصى فيه قليل) وحتى غيرمصنف ضمن السبيس المستخدم في الطرق الواردة في الجدول r6/1من مواصفات الطرق والجسور العراقية ومن المعلوم أنه كلما كان العمل مهم (مطار مثلاً) فأنه نحتاج cbr عالية وبالتالي نوعية(صنف) سبيس أعلى


----------



## احمدالوائلي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

هنالك انواع مختلفة من السبيس ويستخدم حسب الموقع او المنشأ عموما السبيس نوعaيستخدم في المطارات والطرق السريعة وهكذا ولكل نوع مواصفات خاصة ويعطي نسب حدل تقريبية معلومه


----------



## احمدالوائلي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (23 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## mohammadgon (24 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اريد موضوع يخص السبيس وانواعه type A , C, D


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 مايو 2013)

تسلم على المعلومه


----------

